# Thanksgiving Camping



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have been kicking around the idea of a Thanksgiving Camping trip instead of the usual boring family turkey dinner. I have read the post about the PWN get together and sounds like they have a great time so was wondering if any Northern CA Outbackers camp on Thanksgiving day? Gee if enough families were to get together we could have a great potluck turkey dinner and a lot of company around the campfire.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

That's what our group is doing in the MidAtlantic area.


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

For Thanksgiving we are camping down in south Texas for 8 days and for 8 days we will be giving thanks for our Outback. YAY !!!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thought about it too, but just committed to the traditional family boring dinner!
But what about New Years? I think that would be fun too.
Anyone interested?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I was not thinking about this year it is to late but thinking about next year. I would love to camp on New Years but already have plans, have a house rented at Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

My Thanksgiving plans are down the tubes. I had planned to have the traditional thanksgiving dinner early in the afternoon at home. We would then pack up the leftovers and camp for the rest of the long weekend at a friend's ranch about 2 hours from here. Unfortunately I blew out two discs in my neck and I am going to have surgery the Tuesday morning prior to the Thanksgiving holiday. So basically my whole holiday season is shot. I will be in recovery mode.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

My last outing was a trip to Morro bay and we did a full on Thanksgiving dinner the first night in the Outback.
It was easy but I had already broke down the turkey and only cooked a boneless breast and thigh.
You can't fit much more in the tiny oven.
The green bean cassorole was done first then re-heated in the micro.
The gravy was jarred but that was just lazy.

Next year might be fun but too early too early to consider just yet. great idea though!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Paul said:


> My Thanksgiving plans are down the tubes. I had planned to have the traditional thanksgiving dinner early in the afternoon at home. We would then pack up the leftovers and camp for the rest of the long weekend at a friend's ranch about 2 hours from here. Unfortunately I blew out two discs in my neck and I am going to have surgery the Tuesday morning prior to the Thanksgiving holiday. So basically my whole holiday season is shot. I will be in recovery mode.


Dude!
Sorry to hear that!
I hope things get better fast!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> My Thanksgiving plans are down the tubes. I had planned to have the traditional thanksgiving dinner early in the afternoon at home. We would then pack up the leftovers and camp for the rest of the long weekend at a friend's ranch about 2 hours from here. Unfortunately I blew out two discs in my neck and I am going to have surgery the Tuesday morning prior to the Thanksgiving holiday. So basically my whole holiday season is shot. I will be in recovery mode.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

We're heading to the Gilroy/Watsonville area for 4 nights. This will be our 4th straight Thanksgiving in the OB. Pismo Beach CA, Morro Bay CA, and now two years in Mt. Madonna County Park in the Coastal Redwoods above Santa Cruz, CA. There are water/electric plus a dump station and pay shower and bathrooms. It's really nice.
http://www.sccgov.org
Sean


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Mount Madonna is a beautiful spot with great views...that should be a great trip!

We are headed to the Salton Sea to meet our niece and camp for the 4 days. Haven't been there before but decided to be adventurous this year. We plan to brine and grill our turkey, which is our favorite way to have turkey.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

BeachHut said:


> Mount Madonna is a beautiful spot with great views...that should be a great trip!
> 
> We are headed to the Salton Sea to meet our niece and camp for the 4 days. Haven't been there before but decided to be adventurous this year. We plan to brine and grill our turkey, which is our favorite way to have turkey.


I would really like to see the Salton sea looks like a neat place but I think summer would be out of the question but Nov would be perfect.

I guess you could just throw the Turkey into the Lake to Brine it









Hope you have a great time, post pictures


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

lol...that would be a good way to brine the turkey but I think I'll stick to my canning pot







. My son did a report on the Salton Sea and its gone through a huge restoration over the past few years. It caught my interest and seemed like a good place to visit in November. I'll post pics when we get back.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

That darn weather forecaster has issued the good news we needed to put the 5er away and get out the sled for thanksgiving this year. So the 4x4s have donned their snow plows and are full of gas. The turkey fryer is still in storage and the big roaster is ready for the bird. I just hope we get to set down with the family and eat together with out any calls coming for help. Grandma gets irate when the tones go off and we run for the door. She thinks that being a Volunteer firefighter means you can pick and choose when to go. and in the middle of a holiday meal is not the time she says you can go. We have not had a good snow this year so people have forgotten how to drive on it. I always dread the first snowfall because of all the accidents. I hope all of you that can still camp have a good time and good weather, and all of you that has winterized Have a safe and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

A Thanksgiving camping trip would be a blast. We try to spend New Years camping each year. No problem over indulging and if your a little tipsy, just lower the stabilizers and the motion will make you think you're OK, like a drunk in an earthquake.
This year, however, we made other plans. A nice dinner with family for Thanksgiving and then an 8 day cruise to Acapulco to celebrate my wifes birthday, (it's one of the bigger ones).
Our daughter has invited us to a dinner theater for New Years, so that will be different.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

DW and I are driving up from the San Diego area to north of San Francisco to spend Thanksgiving at *Casini Ranch*http://www.casiniranch.com/index.php . The last two years we spent Turkey Day in Silver City, New Mexico. Since we don't have any family anywhere with 2000 miles, we just head out and see what happens.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> I would love to camp on New Years but already have plans, have a house rented at Lake Tahoe.


Ugh, way to make us jealous, we would LOVE to be at Lake Tahoe skiing in the winter - enjoy, beautiful, beautiful place.


----------



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

It's been a while since I have been here....missed everyone while I was gone. Anyway, We are actually coming up your way for Thanksgiving. Doing Thanksgiving at Collins Lake this year. Thought it would be nice to be in our trailer instead of at home. Didn't want to spend the whole day cooking and cleaning. Anyway, I will let everyone know how it went when I get back.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Holiday!!!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We are headed to Douglass, TX - Near Nacogdoches - to spend Thanksgiving camping in our Outback on the old Dairy Farm my wife grew up on. They have a big concrete pad out back of the farmhouse with 20amp electric. All we need is a water hookup and we will be good to go. I told DW that I was looking forward to sitting outside and enjoying the afternoon with a fine cigar while she brought me another plate of turkey and dressing. She got a good laff out of that.









-CC


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

We go camping every Thanksgiving and deep fry a turkey. Its actually very similar to standing around the campfire !!


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

We will be having thanksgiving at 49er village in plymouth, CA. It is soo much fun camping over thanksgiving, plus the place has a covered pool which my kids love...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

munchkinmom said:


> It's been a while since I have been here....missed everyone while I was gone. Anyway, We are actually coming up your way for Thanksgiving. Doing Thanksgiving at Collins Lake this year. Thought it would be nice to be in our trailer instead of at home. Didn't want to spend the whole day cooking and cleaning. Anyway, I will let everyone know how it went when I get back.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Holiday!!!!!


Sounds like a lot of fun, I wish I was going there too, I love Collins lake this time of the year. I was camping next to a family that told me they and their in laws spend every Thanksgiving at Collins lake and they call in their reservations in new years so they can get their spot. I guess the campgrounds are pretty full on Thanksgiving day and weekend. Maybe next year we can go there too.

Hope you have a great time and don't expect much water in the lake it is very low.


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

We will be camping / fishing at Bennett Springs SP in MO


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

We are at Lake Livingston State Park in East Texas. About 100 miles NE of Houston.


----------

